# NRA certification for Boy Scout leaders



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Has anyone done the NRA certification for Scouts? I am just interested in becoming certified to teach the merit badge and have some shooting at our own little camps. I found from the scout's site that it requires 10 hours of training. There are just so many search results that I am having a hard time determining the exact requirements. If anyone has done this or is familiar, please let me know of your experience, locations, cost, time commitment, etc. Thanks!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I used to be an NRA instructor, the NRA web site should have a list of the instructors in your area and contact info. They should list the dates that they are teaching the course. I was certified in rifle, shotgun and pistol. Any of the courses would qualify since the Safety part is the same.

I taught a lot of the Hunter Safety instructors and CFP instructors so I know a lot of them are also NRA instructors. I was also a 4H instructor. Just to give you some ideas of where to look.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I have done it, or at least started the process. The Utah National Parks Council has a training schedule with discounted prices for scout leaders who want to do exactly what you want to do. I have not seen the schedule for 2014, but last year there were classes in the spring and fall.

There are different certifications as you know: Rifle, pistol, shotgun are the ones you would use most often in scouting. There are also Muzzle loading and reloading certifications you can do. Then there is also a Range Safety officer certification as well.

Every certification requires the NRA basic instructor guide. Last year the cost was $20 (I think that is right) for scout leaders, regular price $75. Then you have to pick the type of gun. Rifle, pistol and shotgun was around $80 and Muzzy was $85. If you are not a registered BSA leader it would cost $250 for each weapon. You only have to take the basic once, so if you want to do each weapon don't have to repeat the basic course every time, just the shooting section. You also have to pay NRA fees to be registered, which I want to say was around $20 bucks for the cheapest option.

I took the basic instructor class as part of the shotgun certification. The class was scheduled for 3 days. The basic was taught on Thursday night, then the shooting section Friday afternoon/evening and then finish on Saturday. I would imagine the rifle and pistol would be similar.

Now, you say that you want to be able to safely shoot when you are on campouts? This is something that almost never done the right way. Technically, the 100% correct way to do it is to have a Range Safety Officer present, as well as a certified instructor for each discipline. The RSO and the weapon instructor must be 2 different people. Most BSA leaders don't know this and it is widely ignored. In today's world I could see this as a huge liability issue that would not end well for the leaders involved if something were to happen during a campout and the rules were not followed correctly.

One more thing I want to share that I learned at the Basic course. I knew that the scouts were limited to shooting .22's, but I was not aware that they have to be bolt-action or single-shot rifles. Ruger 10/22 are not an approved gun to use, as they are a semi-auto.

Here is a link to the scout website FAQ. It actually has some really good questions and explanations on it:
http://www.scouting.org/scoutsource/outdoorprogram/shootingsports/shooting_faq.aspx


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I took the basic course and shotgun instructor course a few years back. The fees were paid by the scout troop but they were right around what highcountryfever listed. The basic course took an entire evening to complete. Then I went back for the shotgun course which was a friday evening and half of a saturday. So you'll be in it 5 hours or so plus 10 hours for each discipline you certify in. My courses were held at Camp Tracy in Millcreek Canyon.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

The scouts require an instructor and RSO. The guys teaching these courses discount the price to those that are looking to do it for the scouts.....not commercially. Most courses are around 80 bucks versus 150 to 300. The basic instructor training (BIT) needs to only be taken once....its about 6-8 hours. Then all your primary courses can go as long as 15 hours....average is 8-10. After the course its an additional 30 dollars you need to pay the NRA for your certification if you are a NRA member....which I hope you are. 

To become an instructor for the scouts or 4-H or some other group is a great way to get kids started and teach them firearm safety. . To become an instructor and think you'll make money, even if you became a Utah CFP instructor, you'll find it very tough and competitive to make a profit. All my courses I charge just enough to cover my actual cost....books and training materials....conference room etc....and breaking even is still tough to do. If I can help you in anyway let me know. There are some really great guys in northern Utah I can get you in touch with.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was recently put in as scoutmaster over my local troop and firearm safety was the first thing I wanted to teach my boys. After doing some research, I discovered that I needed to receive the NRA certification and have been thinking about this for a few weeks now, if you need some company, I'd love to tag along.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I went through the range safety officer course about 3 weeks ago. Like has been said, when you shoot with the scouts there must be a certified instructor in the discipline you are teaching as well as an RSO and they must be different people. I believe it is also a ratio of 8 scouts per instructor/RSO. Also you must do it on a BSA certified range and the rifle must be a single shot 22.


----------



## poishishikochi (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi, I found this thread during a Google search. I also need a certification for scouts, if anyone has up-to-date information please share it with me.
Well, as far as I know, the NRA website has all the necessary information. But I need to obtain Сisco сertification to get my dream job. That's why I googled "Cisco certification" and got to your forum. But I am happy to join your community because I found a lot of interesting information for myself here. As for me, I am studying a programming language and I need to pass the exams to get Cisco certification. If someone is interested in this topic, I found a company where you can get help in passing the exams. By the way, you absolutely can study for the CCNA exam at home! But I don't have any self-education skills, so I need professional help.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

poishishikochi said:


> Hi, I found this thread during a Google search. I also need a certification for scouts, if anyone has up-to-date information please share it with me.


Since you are in England, your requirements are likely different than here in the States. Id suggest talking with your Council leadership for guidance.

Here in the US, we require a Range Safety Officer and one other person with a certification whose designation escapes my memory at the moment. But you do need two certified adults to take scouts shooting here...


----------

